

PyPy can now load and run CPython extension modules natively - lunchbox
http://morepypy.blogspot.com/2010/04/using-cpython-extension-modules-with.html

======
plesn
Wow. Weren't C extensions precisely the major problem which lead Google to
build Unladen Swallow instead of contributing to PyPy?

Hope we'll soon have several great Python environments, even though I was
secretly rooting for PyPy, being in Python (that must be common fantasy after
reading some parts of SICP!).

~~~
wisty
I doubt it. Unladen Swallow was meant to be conservative. As in, production
code with 1 billion users conservative.

Still, it's a big step towards other people taking it up.

------
sanxiyn
The post isn't too clear on this, but you should note that this work is not
yet in PyPy trunk. You need to check out the branch if you want to test it.

<http://codespeak.net/svn/pypy/branch/cpython-extension/>

------
sandGorgon
Please add support for pip - it really makes life easy.

~~~
kingkilr
Support for pip is a slightly different issue, pip doesn't rely on any C
extensions. Out of curiosity, how does pip currently not work?

